# non fruiting cherries?



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

I'm wanting to plant a heavy blooming tree in our yard, but i want it to be attractive to the bees. http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Yoshino.htm does anyone know if the bees like this cherry?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

This guy seems to think so 

http://www.worldofstock.com/closeups/NIN1293.php


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

yeah, but what kind of cherry is that? the fruiting cherries and the flowering cherries are diferent things, kinda like real pears and Bradford pears.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Honey Bee in Yoshino Blossom*

This lady says they work the heck out of her Yoshino Blossoms.

http://www.greensborobirds.com/2008/04/04/honey-bee-in-yoshino-blossom/

Also a pic to boot. 

Further research into your cherry adventures is gonna cost ya.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*very cool !*

i did a search using "yoshino" and "bee" but didnt get much. that picture convinces me


----------

